# Is the Edge as bad as I think it is?



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

It's been a while since I've been around, so I haven't been keeping up with the chatter here.

I hate the Edge, and I'm thinking of sending it back, is this a common feeling?

A month ago, our Bolt died. While I was sending it to Weeknees to get it fix, I bought an Edge, which seemed like quite a bargain. Now the Bolt's working again, I'm thinking of sending the Edge back because I really don't like it. So is this a question of it just being different, or is it just bad?

There are a few features which seem to have gone, like tuner management. How do I see a list of what tuner is recording what? How do I switch to a particular tuner which is watching something in particular (easy with the info button on previous machines.) I also had once instance of it decided to use the tuner I was looking at, rather than go find a spare one (of which there were several), that does not bode well.

Most of the rest of my issues have to do with the new interface design. The interface uses the latest and worst practices in interface design. The fashion seems to currently be to make interfaces as unusable and as least visible as possible. Grey is not a good colour for interfaces, and grey on grey is about as bad as it gets, but unfortunately that's the current design aesthetic. Even my wife has noticed things are less visible.

The old interface was quite usable, and legible. The interface is the reason why I've stuck with TiVo since 1999, it works. Now they've changed that. There has been a lot of grumbling about the interface not changing, and I was always glad of thing. Among other things thinking if there were a radical change people would regret it. When the HD interface came out, i was quite relieved it wasn't a great departure from the old interface, of course there was grumbling about that.

So is this a case of it's different and I'm just not used to it, or is it really as cr*p as it seems?

Also is there any danger of this being inflicted on older machines, like our, now resurrected Bolt? I'm tempted to go look for a new old stock Bolt so we have a spare in case the Bolt dies. Our previous spare was a Romaio (I think) and it was painfully slow to use now I'm used to the bolt.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

btwyx said:


> How do I see a list of what tuner is recording what? How do I switch to a particular tuner which is watching something in particular (easy with the info button on previous machines.) I also had once instance of it decided to use the tuner I was looking at, rather than go find a spare one (of which there were several), that does not bode well.


Right arrow



> Most of the rest of my issues have to do with the new interface design. The interface uses the latest and worst practices in interface design. The fashion seems to currently be to make interfaces as unusable and as least visible as possible. Grey is not a good colour for interfaces, and grey on grey is about as bad as it gets, but unfortunately that's the current design aesthetic. Even my wife has noticed things are less visible.


Actually, it's a trend in industrial controls as well. Make everything shades of grey except things that are out of the ordinary or changing. Draws your eye to the important stuff, and the rest fades into the background. The text is white on dark grey, so it's just as legible as the old white/yellow on blue.



> The old interface was quite usable, and legible. The interface is the reason why I've stuck with TiVo since 1999, it works. Now they've changed that. There has been a lot of grumbling about the interface not changing, and I was always glad of thing. Among other things thinking if there were a radical change people would regret it. When the HD interface came out, i was quite relieved it wasn't a great departure from the old interface, of course there was grumbling about that.


I find the new interface more legible over all, aside from the few cases of disabled items (grey on grey)



> So is this a case of it's different and I'm just not used to it, or is it really as cr*p as it seems?


UI functionality appears to be pretty much the same to me. Just need to learn how it works. The arrows do a lot more than they used to, and Left now longer backs out, so you use a different button for that. To me, it's really the ads that ruin it more than the navigation.



> Also is there any danger of this being inflicted on older machines, like our, now resurrected Bolt? I'm tempted to go look for a new old stock Bolt so we have a spare in case the Bolt dies. Our previous spare was a Romaio (I think) and it was painfully slow to use now I'm used to the bolt.


You still have a choice on the older boxes. But that could change at any time.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Right arrow


Thanks.

A brilliantly well hidden, undiscoverable, interface. Typical really.

Though I only see 2.3 tuners worth in their expanded list, so I can't see what all 6 are doing at once.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I remember what another of my missing features was, changing the output resolution. I used to be able to hit the up arrow and it'd cycle through the available ones (720p, 1080i etc).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

btwyx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A brilliantly well hidden, undiscoverable, interface. Typical really.
> 
> Though I only see 2.3 tuners worth in their expanded list, so I can't see what all 6 are doing at once.


If I remember correctly you RT-arrow to display the tuners, then up and down to see the ones off screen.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

btwyx said:


> It's been a while since I've been around, so I haven't been keeping up with the chatter here.
> 
> I hate the Edge, and I'm thinking of sending it back, is this a common feeling?
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you are running the classic TE3 interface on the Bolt. The Bolt can run either, TE3 or TE4. Edge is TE4 only. Will TE3 continue to be supported, we shall see, already some things can break when doing clear and deletes from what I hear. And more guide problems with TE3 I guess though TE4 can have guide problems too. For a spare, yeah new old stock would be good. I think all "new" Bolts ship with TE4 installed. BUT you could roll back to TE3. Do it before you start setting things up and doing recordings as a rollback to TE3 results in loss of all recordings. Bottom line though, for now at least, Bolts new or used (except for Bolt OTA only) can be rolled back to TE3. Edge cannot.

One final thing, I would not buy a refurbished Bolt (or any other refurbished Tivo). The new continual care policy applies to units purchased as new only. With those you can get replacements with tiered fees up to 5 years. Tivos purchased as refurb, you have 90 days, that's it. And no extended warranties being sold either. Even a Tivo purchased used from a 3rd party seller would/should be covered by continual care, IF it was ORIGINALLY purchased as new. So for people buying used 3rd party Tivos important to ask if it was originally purchased as new or refurbished (and original purchase date too if possible, that info should show up on current owner's account)


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

I can’t read every line ... let me just say 15+ years with TiVo , left my Roamio lifetime behind for an Edge (antenna) and Sling TV .... I’ve been perfectly happy with the purchase and lifetime.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> Sounds to me like you are running the classic TE3 interface on the Bolt. The Bolt can run either, TE3 or TE4. Edge is TE4 only.


I have no idea what this TE3 and TE4 thing is, like I said, I haven't been keeping up for quite a while.

My Bolt has never, as far as I've noticed, offered to change the interface. I just had a look around the settings and I see nothing with looks like a setting for a different interface. How would you change it?

If I remember right, it was a very early example of the Bolt. It claims to be a series 6, and is running 20.7.4b.RC3-USC-11-849, and mentions HD Menu Software b-tcdui-quattro-3-14/2018.04.12-1617.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

btwyx said:


> My Bolt has never, as far as I've noticed, offered to change the interface. I just had a look around the settings and I see nothing with looks like a setting for a different interface. How would you change it?


If you look under "apps" you should see something like "try new experience". That would download and install TE4/Hydra which is the only OS the Edge can use, Bolt can use either. Since you don't seem to like it (I prefer TE3/classic myself) don't do it  20.7 is TE3/Classic, 21.x is TE4/Hydra.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I've always been meaning to ask this but now I am. What does "TE" actually stand for?
I'll take a guess, is it TiVo Experience?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ufo4sale said:


> I've always been meaning to ask this but now I am. What does "TE" actually stand for?
> I'll take a guess, is it TiVo Experience?


You guessed correctly. Sorry, no prize. Most advertising just calls it "TiVo Experience". I think TCF came up with the TE3/TE4 just to keep them apart. I always assume TE4 unless evidence to the contrary.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> You guessed correctly. Sorry, no prize. Most advertising just calls it "TiVo Experience". I think TCF came up with the TE3/TE4 just to keep them apart. I always assume TE4 unless evidence to the contrary.


How did TC come up with Hydra and SHIELD? Never head of that one before.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ufo4sale said:


> How did TC come up with Hydra and SHIELD? Never head of that one before.


Those are internal code names. But look at last entries in System Information. There is a Mira name. TE3 has a Quatro name. Just something to keep the software kids happy. Previous comment: Introducing TiVO Edge


----------

